# OpenRPG program games



## zifire (Apr 11, 2002)

Anyone wanna play some d&d 3e on the OpenRPG servers, tuesday or wednesday evenings PST?

I would rather be a player, but will DM if no one else wants to.

get the program from http://www.openrpg.com/index.php


----------



## atilisa (May 9, 2002)

*interested*

im interested.

i have sound experience with both 3e and openRPG. 20+ year player.

i am EST US and available most weekly and weekend evenings.

email atilisa@hotmail.com


----------

